# Logitech Cordless Desktop MX Bluetooth oder Funk ?



## The-God (14. April 2004)

Hi,

Ich wollte mir demnächst das Cordless Desktop MX Bundle von Logitech kaufen.

http://www.logitech.de/lang/images/0/1919.jpg

Jedoch bin ich mir noch nciht sicher ob ich mir das Bundle als Bluetooth Version oder als Funkversion holen soll ich hab gehört die Entfernung zwischen Sender und Empfänger darf weiter als 10m sein bei Funk jedoch nur weniger als 2m aber das spielt für mich keine Rolle da ich eh nicht mit der Tastatur durch die Gegend laufen will. Was spricht also sonst noch für die Funkversion ? Die Bluetooth Version ist außerdem noch fast 40-50€ teuerer und das ist ne Menge Geld.

Gruß


----------



## Erpel (14. April 2004)

Für die Funkversionspricht, dass sie nur ca. 85€ kostet, ("nur"), die bluetooth Version lohnt sich dann, wenn du eh bluetooth Geräte hast, weil da natürlich ein empfänger fürm PC dabei ist.

Zur Reichweite: bin extra mal beim tippen ein wenig zurück gegangen, und  also 2 meter ist zu wenig ich kann schon ein gutes stück weiter gehn (Funk)


----------

